# ASUS GTX 980 Ti STRIX GAMING DC3OC --> Wasserblock?



## shizo83 (10. September 2015)

Hallo

Könnt ihr mir ev. sagen wo es derzeit anständige Wasserblöcke für die ASUS GTX 980 Ti STRIX GAMING DC3OC  gibt?
Die von EKWB sei dafür nicht empfehlenswert *wurd mir so gesagt*.

So direkt über Google war die Suche nicht wirklich erfolgreich.

Muss SLI kompatibel sein *3-Way *

Thx und Gruss


----------



## _unknown_xX (10. September 2015)

Meines Wissens gibt es aktuell nur den von EKWB. Ich habe diesen auch verbaut und habe bislang keine Probleme!


----------



## shizo83 (10. September 2015)

_unknown_xX schrieb:


> Meines Wissens gibt es aktuell nur den von EKWB. Ich habe diesen auch verbaut und habe bislang keine Probleme!



hmkay. Hab nur vom Kumpel mitgekriegt, dass sich angeblich die Beschwerden "häufen".
kp wo er dies aufgeschnappt hat. Aber da er sich mit der Materie ziemlich gut auseinander setzt, habe ich den Rat beherzigt.

Eine Alternative zu haben wäre schon schön, aber langsam mag ich nicht mehr warten und möchte mein Projekt in die Tat umsetzen.
Thx für deinen Input


----------



## XM4STER360 (14. September 2015)

da hättest du bei dem kauf drauf achten müßen wenn du wasserkühln willst sollte man im referenzdesgin der karten bleiben eiso der stadart nvidia grafikarten lüfter und dann noch am besten eine von evga weil das der einzigeherstteler ist der einem erlaubt den kühler abzunehem ohne die garantie zuverliren und fürs referenzdesgin gibts maßig blöcke ansonsten bleibt eig nur ek und sagen wir mal es so wörüber beschwert man sich den ? über die farbe der verpackung?


----------



## chaotium (14. September 2015)

Hä? EKWB sind momentan die einzigen, die für so jeder karte einen passenden Kühler verpasst.  Und gut sind Sie zudem auch


----------



## the_leon (14. September 2015)

du kannst dir von LE einen fertigen lassen


----------



## FlyingPC (14. September 2015)

leokasi schrieb:


> du kannst dir von LE einen fertigen lassen


Oder auch Alphacool.
1.Karte einschicken.
2.Alphacool vermisst sie.
3.Entwicklung.
4.Fertigung.
5.(Karte kommt schon früher zurück)gratis Wasserkühler.


----------



## the_leon (15. September 2015)

oke, aber bei Alphacool ist nur die GPU aktiv gekühlt, beim Rest ist n Passivkühlkörper drauf!, ich würde im SLI aber auf jeden Fall n Fullcover verwenden 
bei LE bekommst du den Kühler nicht ganz gratis, sondern "nur" nen Vorzugspreis, hast aber dann nen Fullcover 
und mit Marc kann man reden, wenn man gleich 3 Kühler will, dann kann man auch da mal über nen Bundlepreis verhandeln


----------



## shizo83 (7. November 2015)

Ehja wurde die von EKWB genommen  Aber Danke für die Inputs.
Wens interessiert, kanns hier verfolgen.. weiter / fertig gehts hoffentlich am 12.11. Hab die AGBs von FrozenQ no nid erhalten (nach 1 Monat -.-')
https://imageshack.com/a/lwQ4/1


----------



## chaotium (7. November 2015)

Von Alphacool würde ich persönlich die Finger lassen. Ich hatte im ersten System AC drin und beim aktuellen EKWB.
EKWB ist AC Meilen voraus


----------



## shizo83 (7. November 2015)

okay, scha.de, das Zeug in der Liste ist nun schon bei mir Zuhause angekommen  *ausgenommen die AGBs*


----------

